
Aren’t more white people than black people killed by police? Yes, but no - ch4s3
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/07/11/arent-more-white-people-than-black-people-killed-by-police-yes-but-no/?utm_term=.6ecf21c2d1b9
======
tzs
> Because detailed FBI data on crime can lag by several years, the most-cited
> statistics on this point refer to 2009 data. According to that data, out of
> all violent crimes in which someone was charged, black Americans were
> charged with 62 percent of robberies, 57 percent of murders and 45 percent
> of assaults in the country’s 75 biggest counties — despite the fact that
> black Americans made up just 15 percent of the population in those places.

The statistics would probably be roughly similar if "black" was replaced with
"poor" in that, because there is a significant correlation between race and
wealth in the United States. Yet I've not seen any article that analyzed how
police shootings vary across wealth groups. Without such analysis, I doubt a
useful understanding of police shootings is possible.

